# ما راى عقيدتنا فى لبس المراة



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*الطبيعي وجود شهوة بين الرجل و المرأة و لقد ذكر هذا الكتاب المقدس:​
" و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك." ( تك 3: 16 )

"و لا تشته امراة قريبك و لا تشته بيت قريبك و لا حقله و لا عبده و لا امته و لا ثوره و لا حماره و لا كل ما لقريبك" (تث 5 : 21)

"لا يعثرك جمال امراة و لا تشته امراة لحسنها" (سيراخ 25 : 28)

و لكن في المسيحية يجب ان يكون هناك سمو عن الشهوة فالقلب الممتلئ بحب الله لن يكون فيه مكان لأي شئ عالمي,
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)


طبعا أي ملابس غير محتشمة خطأ و السيد المسيح له المجد قال : "ويل للعالم من العثرات فلا بد ان تاتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تاتي العثرة" (مت 18 : 7)

و الفيصل هو الكتاب المقدس الذي قال عن الزينة الخارجية و الثياب كما في رسالة معلمنا بطرس الأولي الإصحاح الثالث:​
"1 كذلكن أيتها النساء ، كن خاضعات لرجالكن ، حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة ، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة 
2 ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف 
3 ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية ، من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب 
4 بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن 
5 فإنه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات أيضا المتوكلات على الله ، يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن 
"
و أيضا في رسالة معلمنا بولس إلي الأولي لتيموثاوس الإصحاح الثاني:
" 8- فاريد ان يصلي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين ايادي طاهرة بدون غضب و لا جدال.
9- و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن.
10- بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة.​
​*


----------



## صيدناوية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع   الموضوع وكتريلنا من هيك مواضييع
فكثيرا ما يؤخذ على البنات المسيحيات بأنهم بلا حشمة لماذا وديننا دين العفة والطهر 
اجسادنا هي هيكل الروح القدس فلنقدس الرب


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

صيدناوية قال:


> رائع الموضوع وكتريلنا من هيك مواضييع
> فكثيرا ما يؤخذ على البنات المسيحيات بأنهم بلا حشمة لماذا وديننا دين العفة والطهر
> اجسادنا هي هيكل الروح القدس فلنقدس الرب


 
شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل يا كاندى موضوعك راااااائع شكرااااا

و اتمنى البنات تنفذ وتعمل  حكم جايبين لنا المشاكل و الكلام


وتهدا ربنا يهدى  ​*


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً عهيك موضوع بوقت صار الكل بمجتمعاتنا يفكروا المرأة عنا هي الغير محتشمة 
الرب يكون معك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *جميل يا كاندى موضوعك راااااائع شكرااااا​*
> 
> _*و اتمنى البنات تنفذ وتعمل حكم جايبين لنا المشاكل و الكلام*_​
> 
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

إلهنا إله قلوب قال:


> شكراً عهيك موضوع بوقت صار الكل بمجتمعاتنا يفكروا المرأة عنا هي الغير محتشمة
> 
> 
> الرب يكون معك​


 
ومعك

شكراااااااااااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميله

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  مهم

لان البنات  المسيحيات

وبدون زعل  بدؤ  بلبس  ما لا  يليق دياناتنا

و خاصتا  في الدول الأوربية

شكرا كاندي

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع مهم​*
> 
> _*لان البنات المسيحيات*_​
> _*وبدون زعل بدؤ بلبس ما لا يليق دياناتنا*_​
> ...


 

صدقنى فى كل مكان يا امجد

بس فعلا الدول الاروبيه معروفه


شكراااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد كلام جميل جدا عن موضوع مهم 
وهو علاقه الرجل بالمراه 
شكرا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> *بجد كلام جميل جدا عن موضوع مهم ​*
> *وهو علاقه الرجل بالمراه *
> 
> *شكرا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد خالص لينا

شكرا يا كاندى على مواضيعك المميزة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد خالص لينا
> 
> شكرا يا كاندى على مواضيعك المميزة دى ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة*
*ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعة*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى*​



ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*hاولا شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل لكنى لى تعليق مختلف شوية عن باقى احبائى وهو ان العيب ليس فى الفتاة ولكن العيب فى الاب والام  وانا اب لبنتين احداهم مخطوبة والثانية صغيرة وعندما تشترى ابنتى اى زى اكون انا اول من يراة وهى لبساة اذا كان محتشم اوكى اما غير ذالك فاطلب منهاارجاعة فورا وياريت الاباء يفعلوا هكذا لان الموضوع دة زاد عن حدة بصراحة *


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الجميل والهام
ولكننى سأكون مختلف مع اراء كل احبائى
وهذا ليس نوعا من غلاستى المعهودة ولنة راى الخاص
وقبل أن اقولة اذكر سؤالا وجة الى البابا شنودة ربنا يدية كامل الصحة
بخصوص لبس المرأة فى احدى اجتماعاتة وكان ردة مع ابتسامتة
المعهودة لا تنظر اليها حبيبى حتى لا تعثرك عينك
ومن هنا اقول لماذا دائما نظلم المرأة وبأعتبارها مطمعا للرجال
وانها مصدر شهواتة ونلغى حقوقها وحريتها وادميتها كأمرأة
واصبحنا كالأخرين نتعامل بالمظهر مبتعدين عن الجوهر
كما ان المقارنة بين قديسات زمان فى الملبس والمرأة الأن
هى مقارنة غير عادلة بالمرة لانهم لم يجدو غير ذلك 
ول يصلهم التكنولوجيا والتقدم الحادث الان والمساواة
بين المرأة والرجل فى الحقوق والواجبات ولماذا لا نطلب
من الرجل ان يحجب عينة الشهوانية بدا ما نحملها وزر ذلك
فدعوها تلبس ما تراة مناسبا فهى ليست حكرا لاحد
لها عقل وادراك حر تختار بة ما تشاء
وكفانا افكارا ذكورية منبطحة وغائرة على حقوقها
ووجب الا ننسى انها الام  والاخت والحبيبة والزوجة والصديقة
ودمت جميعا بالجوهر وليس بالمظهر
مودتى​


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لرأى ىالعقيده الرب معاكم​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

مينا عماد رمسيس قال:


> *hاولا شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل لكنى لى تعليق مختلف شوية عن باقى احبائى وهو ان العيب ليس فى الفتاة ولكن العيب فى الاب والام وانا اب لبنتين احداهم مخطوبة والثانية صغيرة وعندما تشترى ابنتى اى زى اكون انا اول من يراة وهى لبساة اذا كان محتشم اوكى اما غير ذالك فاطلب منهاارجاعة فورا وياريت الاباء يفعلوا هكذا لان الموضوع دة زاد عن حدة بصراحة *


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك القيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويخليهم​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل والهام
> ولكننى سأكون مختلف مع اراء كل احبائى
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وليم على التعليق الرااااااااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا لرأى ىالعقيده الرب معاكم​*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 فبراير 2009)

_



لكن في المسيحية يجب ان يكون هناك سمو عن الشهوة فالقلب الممتلئ بحب الله لن يكون فيه مكان لأي شئ عالمي,
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل و للنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (ام 27 : 7)​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتها الاهميه موضوعك كاندى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتها الاهميه موضوعك كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رااائع يا كاندى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رااائع يا كاندى​*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

جميل يا كاندى موضوعك 

رائع شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا كاندى موضوعك
> 
> رائع شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورت الموضوع يا كليمو​


----------

